# How to force dock mode in TW?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Anybody know how to force dock mode in a TW-based ROM? I have a Kidigi Cover-mate Dual Desktop Cradle and I'd like to be able to activate Dock Mode when I have it docked. For now, manually activating it is fine. In the longer-run I'll get an NFC tag + Tasker to do it for me.

So how do I activate it? I'm looking for a software method, not looking to solder a 619k resistor to my dock... ;-)


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Automateit in the market.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Automateit in the market.


According to their Market entry, they only support dock/undock as a trigger and not as an action. This seems to be nothing more than a Tasker alternative. That doesn't help me. I need to know how to trigger it. Not something that detects the triggering of it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Is this what you are looking for? IDK, if that works or not, cuz I'm on CM10.

"There IS a dock mode that comes with the phone but it is kinda hidden. Open the clock app. At the top it shows alarm, workday clock, stopwatch, timer. Slide those icons to the left and it will reveal Desk clock. You can change the wallpaper, shortcuts and info on the screen. Enjoy"
From here: http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-s3/606415-how-get-dock-mode-automatically-activate.html

I'm not sure if you are just trying to open dock mode. Or if you are trying to find a way to automatically trigger dock mode.

NFC & the resistor are the only things I can think of to trigger dock mode.

Unless you use an app like tasker that triggers the dock when you plug in a charger, or charger + home location. Then you would get the dock every time you charge your phone though.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Is this what you are looking for? IDK, if that works or not, cuz I'm on CM10.
> 
> "There IS a dock mode that comes with the phone but it is kinda hidden. Open the clock app. At the top it shows alarm, workday clock, stopwatch, timer. Slide those icons to the left and it will reveal Desk clock. You can change the wallpaper, shortcuts and info on the screen. Enjoy"
> From here: http://androidforums...y-activate.html
> ...


Yeah, this is the mode that I would like to trigger. I'm fine using Tasker (via icon and/or NFC) to trigger it. I'm just trying to figure out how to create that task within Tasker. But thanks for those steps. I wasn't aware of that icon in the Clock app.

Now to go find out how to do this in Tasker...


----------

